

2045: The Year Man Becomes Immortal  - shadowpwner
http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,2048138-1,00.html2045

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2201469>

... with much discussion.

~~~
shadowpwner
Oops, sorry about that. Thanks for letting me know.

